# Is MAC sold in the UK?



## Rank_as (Feb 26, 2006)

deleted


----------



## xsimzxgalx (Feb 26, 2006)

yeh its sold in uk.. i got sum 4 xmas =) go on www.maccosmetics.com n den click united kindom n go to find stores ... its annoyin that you can only get samples from ebay tho


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 26, 2006)

of course it is


----------



## Rank_as (Feb 26, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 26, 2006)

The nightmare that would be if no MAC was sold in UK..


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 26, 2006)

They dont sell it anywhere near me!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 26, 2006)

On mac cosmetics do they ship overseas?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 26, 2006)

they do not and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no mac near u i shudder at such a thought lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although u could try ringing your 'nearest' counter to see if they deliver


----------



## Sarah (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamgirlie* 
_On mac cosmetics do they ship overseas?_

 
They don't but we are getting our own site this spring and you can order from 0207 534 9222


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_They don't but we are getting our own site this spring and you can order from 0207 534 9222_

 





 Bring on spring.


----------



## Rank_as (Feb 26, 2006)

deleted


----------



## lovedust7 (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rank_as* 
_I ask because I am a massive fan[ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]- Whilst I was in America a few years ago I used a few testers from a mac stand.

At present I've only ever seen mac on eBay, and sample size at that. It seems no shops sell mac products? Is this true?

And if they don't sell full size/all/any products in the UK, WHY NOT?!?! surely if they don't they are missing out on a big market? Us English girls like makeup too!

Regards,
Emma._

 
Hi,
Ther are lots of MAC in London. Kings Road and Selfridges etc.


----------

